# Visa "Black Card"



## SeaBreeze

:saywhat:  We're always getting credit card offers in the mail, and most of them end up in the trash.  We'll only use cards with NO annual fee, money back, etc.  Anyhoo, we keep getting this offer for the Visa "Black Card".

This card says it has an annual fee of $*495*., and an extra $*195 *if you want an additional card for your spouse! :dollar::dollar:  Are people really paying annual fees like this??  No wonder people are going broke in America!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

It's like owning a Hummer, want it just because you can.  

http://business.time.com/2012/11/07/5-credit-cards-you-dont-want-to-own/

Link is from 2012, but still has merit.

Added:  My father was a brickmason/contractor one of his sales pitches was in response to the question of 'How much?'  was 'Well most people can't afford this but I can do it for $????' worked more times than not.   It was a challenge to them to show the lowly bricklayer that they can afford it.


----------



## Falcon

Yeah,  I got one of those fancy ads...........read it.........then tossed it.  Too rich for me.


----------



## SifuPhil

But ... but ... the Black Card is made of STAINLESS STEEL! And it has 24-HOUR CONCIERGE SERVICE! That means that wherever you go, there will be someone at any hour that will open and close doors for you, give you a tissue just before you sneeze, and wipe your bottom when you go to the loo!

$495 for all THAT?!? Heck, yeah!


----------



## Warrigal

We used to get offers of an American Express gold card but always tossed them away. We worked out the trigger was buying an overseas airline ticket. Our details were onsold as potential pigeons.


----------



## MrJim

I've got two unopened "Black Card" solicitation letters lying on my dining room table right now amidst the rest of the pile of unopened junk mail. The satin black envelope it comes in is just so pretty, I can't bring myself to tear it open!!!

Did a Google image search.

Apparently, it arrives in some sort of fancy box, as if it were a piece of fine jewelry like an expensive watch. Or possibly some piece of expensive electronic equipment. I mean seriously... how pretentious can you get????







And apparently it has also served as fodder for a bit of Stephen Colbert comedy...






Either way, I won't be getting one.

Which is a shame, because I would sooo love to emulate this guy...






Oh well.... <<sigh>>


----------



## oldman

Actually, I am anti-Steve Colbert, but that's another story for another time. I do have one card that I pay $60.00 a year for and that is my United Platinum card. The reason I do this is so that I can accumulate mileage for free tickets. I try to use if for as much as possible and also they run specials like if you use it in restaurants during a certain 3-month period, they will give you 3-5 miles for every dollar spent and so on. Normally, I can get 2-3 free tickets per year. I guess that I shouldn't use the term "free" because I do spend $60.00 for the card, but for us and the fact that we do travel and use the free tickets, it is a good deal.


----------



## Vivjen

Quite right Oldman, if you win, and understand what you are doing, more power to your elbow.

I pay for my bank account; because I get free world-wide travel insurance, free mobile phone insurance, and free breakdown cover; saves me about £300 a year...


----------



## charlotta

I use my visa points to travel.  I get 1 1/2 points for groceries, gas, etc on my _​free_ Cap One card.


----------

